# actiontec port forwarding for sony location free



## snap0714 (Mar 10, 2008)

hi. i just got a sony location free. i did some research regarding the device and my router. i need to do some kind of port forwarding. but i dont think its working. i cannot access the location free outside my network/home. once i go to my friends house or even the library. i cannot connect. it has something to do with my router and modem combo.

anyone who have a location free or knows anything about the said modem. feel free to leave some tips and comments. thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages. If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?


----------



## snap0714 (Mar 10, 2008)

GT704-WG is the actiontec router modem combo.
trying to make my locationfree LF-PK1.
USA. 
WEP key

what i was trying to do was to make the locationfree work outside my home network. locationfree is something like the slingbox.. but i cant seem to connect outside my home network. and i do no know how to make it work..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you checked www.portforward.com, they have good instructions for many routers and applications


----------



## snap0714 (Mar 10, 2008)

i tried that site. it seems to accept the port forwarding. but the location free still wont work. im not sure where to forward the port. to the locationfree or to a computer in my network?


----------

